# how long until a male can breed again?



## carlie (Jun 30, 2015)

i recently successfully bred a male white orchid betta (approximately 3 weeks ago)
i have another female that is ready to breed but he seems disinterested, is there a cool off period between breeding?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

You could breed them the next day if you really wanted to, but I'd wait till he is done raising the fry. At least let him heal if he got torn up. It's best to leave the dad with the fry for as long as possible, but if he's already away from him then feel free


----------



## Yunie (Jun 4, 2015)

From what I've read, males need about two weeks, since building the bubble nest and caring for the fry is somewhat stressful. I've also read that they can be picky, and he may not be interested in this female. If he's not chasing her in another week, I'd try another female with him.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Right. Spawning and caring for fry takes a lot of energy. He should rest and be reconditioned before breeding again.


----------



## deluxecrowntail015 (Jul 5, 2015)

hey carlie.. you should rest your male betta before it can mate again.. its hard for him to tend its fry and build bubble nests.. it takes at least 2-3 weeks to breed again.. hope youll take my advice.. happy breeding!!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you're asking when WILL they breed again - a healthy male can immediately re-breed and will care for both previously hatched fry and new eggs.

BUT if the question is when SHOULD they be bred again, it is best to give them At LEAST 2 weeks interval. The longer the better. That way he should have regained his energy to care for the new batch.


----------

